# dmesg output not readable



## Giorgos (Oct 3, 2009)

when i type dmesg i get a non readable output. The output is provided in the attachment. Any ideas why is this happen?


----------



## mk (Oct 3, 2009)

cat /var/run/dmesg.boot returns what?


----------



## Giorgos (Oct 3, 2009)

wow this command u told me returns the correct dmesg output. But how can i make dmesg do the same?


----------



## ale (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, it's not unreadable.
Maybe you are having problem with your mouse?

EDIT:
synaptics?


----------



## aragon (Oct 3, 2009)

Is your kernel compiled with PSM_DEBUG enabled?


----------



## Giorgos (Oct 3, 2009)

@Ale

yes i have synaptics but there is no problem with the mouse at as far as i can see.

@aragon

probably not, if this option is not default. I have built custom kernel but i don't remember to enable this option.

Do i have to rebuild the kernel with this option?


----------



## ale (Oct 3, 2009)

What is the output of `$ sysctl -a debug.psm.loglevel`?


----------



## Giorgos (Oct 4, 2009)

debug.psm.loglevel: 4


----------



## aragon (Oct 4, 2009)

There you go.  Set that to zero from loader.conf.

Incidentally, that is not a default setting so it is getting set to 4 somewhere in your config.


----------



## ale (Oct 4, 2009)

If not there, try looking in also in /etc/sysctl.conf.


----------

